# Black Cloud Ammo



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Bought a box of 12 ga 3 1/2 bbb and I had three misfires in a row on my first three shots this morning. Thought my gun was broke but I switched to the cheap winchester stuff and no more problems. Anybody else had this problem or did I just get a bad box of ammo?


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Not my primary amo however I have shot a few boxes of them and never had a problem? Did u examine those 3 shells? Are they hanging up in your gun, ex scuffing on the hull or brass, are the primers dented if so how much? Could be a variety of things, or just a bad lot of ammo?


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

my friend shoots them often and has never had it happen. i don't often use factory ammo. i think that the black cloud shot is a gimmick, but the flight control wad is something to be impressed with. i wish they were available for loading. the wad definitely seems to tighten patterns by releasing the shot charge further downrange. federal should make that wad standard in all their loadings.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

It is the only ammo I have had problems shooting out of my SBE II. Will not cycle thru it. However it is VERY devistating out of my Beretta or 870. And yes I do use them all at different times. I love shooting sompthing different.


----------



## TeamMD (Sep 12, 2007)

I have bought one box of these shells and had 1 misfire and never used them again. Primer was dented just as hard as any other shell I have shot out of my extrema2. For $1 a shell they should go off everytime since my cheaper loads never misfire.


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

Have shot 4 cases the last two years out of my Berretta and have had zero problems, and some immpressive kills as well. Well worth the $.

WR


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ive shot almost 2 boxes threw my SBE II and no problems. its some amazing stuff as far as killing goes


----------



## TeamMD (Sep 12, 2007)

You can kill them with 2 3/4, size 8 steel dove loads if you are a good enough shot and can decoy geese efficiently. You hit them in the head and their dead! Done it this season. $25 a box is a waste of money. You can get 2 boxes of shells for that price and they will kill just as good if you take your time and take good shots. Just my $.02


----------



## Hunter Hamann (Sep 28, 2009)

In my opinion i hate black cloud. Ya it brings the birds down, but most of the time you cannot eat them afterwards. The ridges on the bb's cut right through the birds.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

I bought a case of the 3 1/2 inch Black Cloud in BBB last fall. I shot all 250 of those and I can tell you with all conviction that that stuff ROCKS! I shot most of it in late season and had a few shots that were longer than I should have taken (around the 60 yard,+ mark) and the birds dropped like somebody yanked them out of the air! I used to manage one of the larger sporting goods stores here in my area, and I have heard of a few cycling issues with all federal loads in 3 1/2 inch, especially in the SBE II and the 1187 supermag, due to the hulls being ever so slightly longer than other brands.

This year I bought another case of 3 1/2 Black Cloud in BB, but haven't been out but only 2 times. Both of those times, when I pulled the trigger, a bird got dusted! 16 birds with 16 shots. The first bird I swung on this year was a tad too close and I got behind it as I pulled the trigger :-? . I actually watched the wad and shot string SMACK into it and I think it even passed through the bird as it followed the shot through  . The bird was only about 15-18 yards away and the shot blew a nice orange-sized hole through it!

As far as missfires...none in over 300 rounds. When I clean my shotgun I make it a point to only VERY LIGHTY lubricate the firing pin mechanism. not doing so, and not cleaning it at all for that matter, can...and will result in a missfire.

As far as cycling issues...same answer...none in over 300 rounds. I do however shoot an 835 ulti-mag and, in my professional opinion, given the choice between any other 3 1/2 inch capable gun, save the SBE II, the 835 gets my vote almost every time due to the fact that it was MADE for the 3 1/2 inch round!

As far as the flight stopper bb's being a gimmick...the wound channels on the birds I've cleaned were devistating enough to me to warrant the purchase of another case!! Did I mention I'm also nurse and a combat vet? So, I've seen my share of trauma and can honestly say these rounds do work as advertised. There is NO perfect round out there but, they do seem to get the job done in a baaaad way.

I did hear of some guys getting their chamber ports opened up slighty (by a professional of course) to help with hang ups but i've never seen it done.


----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys sounds like cycling has been an issue with these rounds, I havent had that problem. I shoot an 835 ultimag and have never had any problems at all with any any ammo. I keep all my guns clean and the primers were dented like they should have been so it doesnt make any sense to me why this particular ammo would misfire but I can shoot any thing else just fine. I'm gonna tear the gun down and make sure everything is as it should be and give em one more go. if it happens again I'm done with black cloud.

16 yrs of hunting and I've never had a misfire with anything but a muzzle loader, frustrating as hell when it happens while you got geese tryin to land on your head.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

"No perfect round?" are you kidding me? sounds like you have your calling dialed in with your new call getting the birds in that close,but why in the world would ya shoot 3.5 BBB on birds with their feet down in the dekes? Want to try as "good as it gets?" lighten up on the 1st round,3" duces or even 3's in steel,then,2nd and 3rd rd 3" hevi duck or goose loads,even this might be over kill with birds in your face,a step down and more effective than steel is "hevi metal"

Just my .02.

Tim


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

OH I KNOW!! I HAD THE FIRST ROUND IN AS BLACK CLOUD BB CUZ I WASN'T SURE HOW THE BIRDS WERE GONNA WORK. I DID FORGET TO MENTION THAT AFTER THAT1ST GOOSE DOMOLITION, I DID GO TO 3" BLACK CLOUD 2'S AS THEY WERE PILING IN ON ME PRETTY HARD!! I ALSO THINK I HAVE 6 OR 8 BOXES OF EXPERT 3" BB TOO...HECK COULDA AND PROBABLY SHOULDA USED THAT SEEING AS IT'S ABOUT 1/2 THE PRICE OF THE BLACK CLOUD. BUT... I GET A REALLY A GOOD PRICE ON MY BLACK CLOUD WITH MY RETAIL CONNECTIONS!! TRY TO NEVER BURN BRIDGES WHEN YOU LEAVE A JOB AND IT CAN PAY OFF LATER IN SPADES!!!


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

Good load and killed birds for me but not enought to warnt me to buy more. I kill just as many birds with the federal speed shoks or the winchester experts to justify paying 20some bucks a box for shells. I dont see the value i guess. I loved the load it threw  but dont see the clear difference in my other shells, and until then i ll pay half the price for shells


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I love the stuff!!!!!


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I've seen some hail mary shots at over 60 yards crumple big canada's. Never saw a mis-fire.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Haven't had a problem with Black Cloud in four different shotguns (2 870's and 2 BPS's).

Amazing stuff, it really puts the hurt on them. For my buck it's too expensive and too tight patterning for every day use, but for pass shooting or when the situation requires a bit of reach, it's magic...


----------

